# I need a little help fellow brothers...need to bounce back!



## VictorZ06 (Aug 11, 2017)

As some of you guys know, I have not been so active here as of the last 2+ years. I've been in and out of the hospital having complex surgery done to my back/spine. I had some shrapnel in my back that wedged itself in some nasty areas. Well, I couldn't walk much less train for the past two years. The most upsetting and disappointing time in my life. Not being able to train has really messed my mind up in ways you couldn't imagine. I'm sure many of you can relate.

During this time, my fucked up docs had me on MASSIVE amounts of opiates. It came to the point where they could no longer legally give me more to curb my pain. But without them, I couldn't feel my feet/legs and I would always have slip and falls. The stress and pain caused me to lose my job. My depression later pushed my wife away. So now, I more or less am starting my life over. I was able to finally kick the opiates out of my system. It was the hardest thing I had ever done in my life.

It's been about two weeks since I've been out of the hospital and off the pain meds. However, I have NO ENERGY at all. I'm popping just about every vitamin and am eating close to 400gr of protein a day. Food, no sups/shakes. I still can't get my energy back. Labido is also in the gutter. I know that prolonged opiate use can have a drastic effect on test production. I have not gone to see an endo to have my T levels tested. I'm very curious to see where they are at....I'm sure they are going to be really low.

Question is.....it's been almost 4 years since my last run. Since that time, I lost a significant amount of LBM....about 45 lbs. I worked 20 years for those gains. And now, my BF% is surely in the mid to high teens. I feel gross. I think it might be best to run a program. For the first time, I'm just not sure on what to run. Perhaps a bread and butter test/deca/drol run? I don't think it would be a smart move to start running 3g+ of oil EW just yet. I'm thinking of starting off with maybe 750mg of test.....maybe 500? Deca at 300 and drol at 50ED for 5 weeks.

Thoughts? Thanks guys....hope everyone is doing well.



/V


----------



## J87 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hey buddy, just wanna say it takes a strong person to get over opiates, it says a lot about your willpower. And right now you are a bit down I am sure you will bounce up and be bigger than you ever were... stay strong.

Sent from my SGH-I527M using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 11, 2017)

V, gold to see you posting.  Its been a while.  I'm sorry to hear about your struggles.  That's one hell of a Chore you conquered to fight off the opiates.  I imagine, like you said, that your test level is tanked.  As you know the best thing to do will be get some bloodwork done and go from there.

Also, I remember you were always a fanatic for the grey tops.  I imagine you aren't on those either?

Pick yourself up, dust yourself off.  We all know you can bounce back bro.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 12, 2017)

Thx fellas, I appreciate the kind words. 

I've been out of the GH scene for a while. I don't know what's what today. I began with Serostim/slin/IGF. But a few years later, my bro got some Grey Tops. We had them tested and they proved to be ALMOST as strong as the Sero....but at 1/3rd the price. I switched, saved money, and continued to see more of the same gains. I'd rather hold off on GH at the moment and get back on some basic oils. I'm not sure if it's my body, mind, or both that crave it. God Bless.... 


/V


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 12, 2017)

Well whatever It is you decide to do, please keep us posted.  I've learned a lot from you over the years, would be great to see you stick around and share your story as you continue on.  If ever you were to need any help supplement wise give me a shout.  Maybe monster labs could send you a care package if it's needed.  Take care of yourself V.  One day at a time.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 12, 2017)

Dude I feel for you. Threw my back out 2 months ago and I could barely walk. I have had SEVERE sciatic nerve pain every day. Had to buy an inversion table and begin deep tissue massage and stretching. I was squatting 500 lbs the day before I threw my back out. I literally bent over to pet our new kitten and could not walk afterwards. It was hell the first week. I cannot imagine 2 years.

If you need an opiate alternative I'll send you some free Kratom. It will bring back you energy levels big time. Just PM me. 

GH and Test is all you need. You know the drill =)


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 12, 2017)

heavyiron said:


> Dude I feel for you. Threw my back out 2 months ago and I could barely walk. I have had SEVERE sciatic nerve pain every day. Had to buy an inversion table and begin deep tissue massage and stretching. I was squatting 500 lbs the day before I threw my back out. I literally bent over to pet our new kitten and could not walk afterwards. It was hell the first week. I cannot imagine 2 years.
> 
> If you need an opiate alternative I'll send you some free Kratom. It will bring back you energy levels big time. Just PM me.
> 
> GH and Test is all you need. You know the drill =)



Shit man.....I totally feel ya bro. I could barely feel my feet and legs for about a year. Never had luck w/ Kratom but I very much appreciate the offer brother. It really was a nightmare.....the worst was the medication though. 

I'm going to start something easy real soon. Thanks again brother. 



/V


----------



## ROID (Aug 13, 2017)

I was wondering about you a month or so ago.  Glad you're back. 

I blew a disc out back in march putting a damn high chair in the trunk of a car.  Very common and no where near what you've been through but a back injury is unforgiving.  There is no comfortable position and no relief. 

Have the surgeries helped or made things worse ?

There is drug use and drug abuse and a very very big difference between addiction and dependence. 

There is no point in suffering.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 14, 2017)

ROID said:


> I was wondering about you a month or so ago.  Glad you're back.
> 
> I blew a disc out back in march putting a damn high chair in the trunk of a car.  Very common and no where near what you've been through but a back injury is unforgiving.  There is no comfortable position and no relief.
> 
> ...



Hey bro....hope you have been well man. I can't really even describe the pain I was in. It completely took over my body. No matter what position I would be in....the pain kept beating on me. Sharp, hot, lightning like slashes from back to toe. It made me miserable. Actually, changed my personality. I was mad, angry, and pissed off at the world 24/7. That was never me before. It's just how my body and mind reacted to constant chronic pain. And 2+ years of it....every day and night? I suppose it could change a lot of people. And not being able to train was killer....sent me to such a dark place. I didn't know what to do with myself. Meds helped to the point where the pain began to overpower them. After that....I went further downhill. 

Every time I went under the knife, I was always told there was a risk of paralysis. Scared the shit out of me. Every time I'd wake up....I would immediately check and see if I could still feel my legs. Docs want to do more surgery, but I gave up. My bro who was a pro NFL player had similar issues. He went for it....and now spends most of his time in a wheelchair drunk. I'm done. No more surgery. No more pain meds, NOTHING. And no, I'm in no better condition after the operations. 

I went to the gym yesterday....half the guys I knew didn't even recognize me. One of the managers there saw me and after talking to him for a while, he said they now have personal trainers that work only with "damaged goods" and offered me a few months of free personal training. I accepted. Hell....I used to help train others a while back there. Besides, I ran out of gas 10-15 minutes into a pussy workout. I feel like I'm back in high school. I'm not supposed to be training at all....but the hell with that. Can't get that much worse? Well.....I guess it can. I felt like taking a solid gram of tren Ace I was so shot. Sucks man....big time. 


/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm going to do a simple test, deca, and drol run. I REALLY want to hit some tren....but am thinking I should hold off. 

However, I don't want to wait 3 weeks for enan to kick in. Maybe use prop instead and some TNE? 


/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 14, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> Well whatever It is you decide to do, please keep us posted.  I've learned a lot from you over the years, would be great to see you stick around and share your story as you continue on.  If ever you were to need any help supplement wise give me a shout.  Maybe monster labs could send you a care package if it's needed.  Take care of yourself V.  One day at a time.



Thank you brother, that means a great deal to me. God bless.... 


/V


----------



## ROID (Aug 15, 2017)

I really can't imagine. Its 4a.m. and my lower back is thumping with pain. I just started back to the gym this past Friday thinking I would be able to handle it. Anyway,  my point , I don't have a serious back injury but I'm in significant pain so I know you have to be in hell. 

I've never been a big guy but I'm starting from almost day one myself. Hate walking into the gym but fuck it. It's really my only hobby. 

I'm pretty sure you know you don't need tren right now.  Gains always come back.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Aug 15, 2017)

Hands down, listen to this guy! followed him for years from MD to here. He knows his stuff. Bloke is a legend! 

Hope your issues get better soon


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 15, 2017)

Nah.....my tren comment was sarcastic. I'd be crazy to push a gram of tren right now. I've been using AAS along with GH and slin for over 20 years. Hell, I've even posted and shared many of my protocols that have worked best for me. But yes, after being out of the gym for so so long....I need to pull blood and see where I am before I start using anything. Actually....I've always said one should do that before running anything.....even get tested mid and post cycle. 

Anyway.....Ill know where I am in 2 days. Still....I have NO ENERGY at all. Sucks.....so does the continuous constant pain. 



/V


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 15, 2017)

VictorZ06 said:


> Thank you brother, that means a great deal to me. God bless....
> 
> 
> /V



you bet V. Offer will always be on the table.  Now or in the future, just get ahold of me.  Take care brother.


----------

